# Fare un backup del sistema

## millennio

Un howto che spiega come fare backup di tutto il sistema operativo su DVD o CD e poi come si fa per farlo ripartire in caso di perdita di file.

Grazie

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> x fedeliallalinea

 

whahahhaa quanto lavoro qui' vero ?!?!?   :Laughing: 

----------

## marco86

 *millennio wrote:*   

> Un howto che spiega come fare backup di tutto il sistema operativo su DVD o CD e poi come si fa per farlo ripartire in caso di perdita di file.
> 
> Grazie

 

Hai letto qua  :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@millenio: metti un titolo al post che indichi il tuo problema. Leggi il post linkato da marconordkapp e se dopo hai ancora problemi domanda pure

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

Mah, non dovrebbe essere difficile: ti fai i pacchetti di tutti i programmi che hai installato (e qui rimando la palla a chi sa i comandi  :Very Happy:  ), li masterizzi e alla prossima installazione ti basta buttare su il CD/DVD e fare emerge -k <nomepacchetto>. O mi sbaglio?

----------

## marco86

 *theRealMorpheu5 wrote:*   

> Mah, non dovrebbe essere difficile: ti fai i pacchetti di tutti i programmi che hai installato (e qui rimando la palla a chi sa i comandi  ), li masterizzi e alla prossima installazione ti basta buttare su il CD/DVD e fare emerge -k <nomepacchetto>. O mi sbaglio?

 

si credo di si, leggi il link che ho postao! ti fai un tar di tutti i tuoi pacchetti, gli masterizzi, e se hai qualcosa che non va, con il domando export setti il percocorso al cdrom, poi fai emerge -k nome pacchetto, e te lo prende dal cd!

cmq se leggi il link che ho dato prima, ti chiarisci molto le idee  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Oltre a quello dovrebbe fare il backup dei dati.

----------

## randomaze

 *millennio wrote:*   

> Re: x fedeliallalinea (CI FAI UN HOWTO PER NOI NEWBYE)???

 

IMHO sarebbe il caso di fare un howto sul come funziona la ricerca nel forum. 

L'argomento dei backup é stato trattato più volte,sia  nel post ricordato da marconordkapp ma anche in svariati altri post... sia nel caso di un backup pacchetto per pacchetto e sia nel caso di intere partizioni.

Il fatto che alle volte le "informazioni utili" per il nostro progetto siano frammentate in più post non dovrebbe essere un impedimenti, infatti con un poco di impegno si può cercare di capire i meccanismi descritti, metterli insieme, trovare la soluzione e poi scrivere da soli un nuovo howto.

Se poi ci sono dei problemi o dei dubbi sul meccanismi si chiede.

E' bene tenere presente che quando qualcuno risponde con un url hai post del forum lo fa per evitare il proliferare di topic doppi (in poche parole: sta cazziando) e non per semplificare la vita.

----------

## solka

HOWTO Custom Stage 4

Comunque secondo me è molto più semplice fare un tarball di tutto il sistema da LiveCD escludendo le partizioni 

/dev

/mnt

/proc

/sys

così che per reinstallarlo basta solo scompattarlo ed eventualmente reinstallare il bootloader...

----------

## millennio

non ho capito troppo complicato per me:)

qualcuno mi puo' spiegare una soluzione + semplice?

grazie infinite

----------

## Marculin

altrimenti fai come è stato spesso detto nel forum:

-booti col livecd

-monti la partizione

-cp -a /xxx /xxx

cosi se ti serve un file lo recuperi velocemente senza scompattare tutto  :Smile: 

l'unica cosa è che hai bisogno di un bel pò di spazio  :Wink: 

----------

## millennio

si ma come si fa il backup?

----------

## marco86

 *millennio wrote:*   

> si ma come si fa il backup?

 

 *Marculin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> -booti col livecd 
> 
> -monti la partizione 
> ...

 

in pratica ti copi tutto il contenuto del tuo OS, se hai problemi, basta che ti vai a ricopiare i file!

Esiste un metodo ancora più grezzo e veloce, ma utile solo se ti si fotte un HD!

quando finisci di installare il tuo Gentoo, ti fai un'immagine del tuo HD in cui c'è Gentoo, su un'altro hd! metti caso che fai un grosso danno, che cancelli chissa che cosa, rimpiazzi l'immagine! Questo non è un metodo molto furbo, però se hai un HD vecchio che non usi mai, sbatterci dentro l'immagine e poi staccarlo e rimetterlo nell'armadio con l'immagine dentro non ti costa niente, tanto per tenerlo nel mobile vuoto...

----------

## millennio

come dice cangini:

fatti no pugnette!   :Laughing: 

vorrei i comandi  :Smile: 

----------

## marco86

 *millennio wrote:*   

> vorrei i comandi 

 

alla fine cosa vuoi fare? i pacchetti binari? copiarti solo tutto da qualche parte? un'immagine del tuo H.D?

----------

## randomaze

 *millennio wrote:*   

> vorrei i comandi 

 

cp

tar

mkisofs

cdrecord

----------

## fedeliallalinea

[mod]

Ho cambiato il titolo del post non perche' preso in causa semplicemente per il fatto che il titolo non voleva dire assolutamente niente. millennio prossima volta metti un titolo che riassuma il problema

[/mod]

----------

## millennio

E' possibile avere una compressione di tutte le cartelle in un file unico?

In modo poi da masterizzare il file su DVD?

(mi fate vedere la pratica pls?)

e poi una volta che ce l'ho su dvd e mi salta il sistema come decomprimo il file compresso che ho su dvd sull'hd?

grazie

----------

## Marculin

 *millennio wrote:*   

> come dice cangini:
> 
> fatti no pugnette!  
> 
> vorrei i comandi 

 

scusa ma ti hanno dato un howto http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Custom_Stage4 pieno di comandi e in parte documentati come vedi:

```

root# tar cCjpf /path/to/save/at/stage4.tar.bz2 / --exclude=stage4.tar.bz2 --exclude=/proc

 tar options we used: 

  c - create archive 

  j - use bzip2 compression 

  p - preserve file attributes (don't leave this out!!) 

  f - specify file name 

```

ti ho detto che potevi usare il cp -a

quali comandi ti sevono ancora?

```

man cp

man tar

la ricerca sul forum

http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=129098&highlight=backup

http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=146828&highlight=backup

```

cosa ti serve ancora?

----------

## codadilupo

 *millennio wrote:*   

> E' possibile avere una compressione di tutte le cartelle in un file unico?
> 
> In modo poi da masterizzare il file su DVD?

 

```
# init 1

# cd /

# tar -cvjpf tutto_il_sistema.tar.bz2 / 
```

tempo sitmato: un'eternità  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## Marculin

..

----------

## millennio

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *millennio wrote:*   E' possibile avere una compressione di tutte le cartelle in un file unico?
> 
> In modo poi da masterizzare il file su DVD? 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

ce qualche modo per fare prima?

comunque...

fin li cero arrivato...

il mio problema è questo:

fai conto che mi è saltato il sistema e devo ripristinarlo dal file compresso che ho masterizzato su un dvd come faccio?

----------

## randomaze

 *millennio wrote:*   

> (mi fate vedere la pratica pls?)
> 
> 

 

Per creare il file:

tar -zcvf miofile.tgz * --exclude=miofile.tgz

Per scompattarlo:

tar -zxvf miofile.tgz

Naturalmente dato che sto andando a memoria ti consiglio di guardare la man di tar....

----------

## randomaze

 *millennio wrote:*   

> fai conto che mi è saltato il sistema e devo ripristinarlo dal file compresso che ho masterizzato su un dvd come faccio?

 

Ci sono infiniti modi, dipende da cosa intendi con "mi é saltato il sistema".

Devi fare il boot (con un liveCD? una chiave USB? un'altra installazione?), mondi il CD/DVD e dai il comando per scompattare.

Altrimenti se vuoi cose più complicate guarda come funziona mondo resque

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Fare il backup dell'intero sistema

Faccio una copia della boot (questo perche e' sempre smontata)

```
# mount /boot 

# cp -R /boot /bootcpy 

# umount /boot
```

Ora facciamo il backup di tutto il sistema ma attenzione bisogna avere libero su hd lo stesso spazio di quello occupato. 

```
# tar cCjpf /path/to/save/at/stage4.tar.bz2 / --exclude=stage4.tar.bz2 --exclude=/proc --exclude=/dev --exclude=/sys
```

Probabilmente questa soluzione non e' ottimale perche' il risultato finale dello stage4 risultera' cosi' grande da non potere essere messo su un cd (o dvd solo). La soluzione e' di fare 2 o 3 backup esculdendo altre cartelle oppure fare il tar diretto di una sola cartella. Esempio con la /home

```
# tar cCjpf /path/to/save/at/home.tar.bz2 /home --exclude=home.tar.bz2
```

Chiaramente se fai la home separata aggiungerai al primo comando --exclude=/home

Ora fai una copia al volo del backup (o dei backup) (Su questo comando non sono sicuro l'ho trovato in internet)

```
# mkisofs -R -J /path/to/save/at/stage4.tar.bz2 | cdrecord driveropts=burnfree -v fs=6m speed=la_tua dev=il_tuo -
```

e fai questo per tutti i .tar.bz2 che hai creato.

Ripristinare il sistema

Segui la guida fino all'estrazione dello stage1 senza farlo (fai partire il boot del livecd con l'opzione cdcache cosi' ti permette di smontare il cd e metterne un'altro).  A questo punto ti trovi in /mnt/gentoo quindi smonti il cdrom e rimonti quello con il tuo backup (preferibilmente quello con la /) e dai il comando

```
# tar -xvjf /mnt/cdrom/stage4.tar.bz2 -C /mnt/gentoo
```

e dai questo comando per tutti i .tar.bz2 creati (quindi per tutti i cd cha hai).

Una volta finito questo dai il comando

```
# mv /bootcpy /boot
```

Fatto questo esegui il chroot. Una volta che sei nel sistema chroottato segui l'esempio 2 e 3 di questa guida.

Dovresti cosi' avere finito quindi esci dal chroot smonti le partizioni e reboot.

PS: io ti ho fatto la guida non l'ho mai provata quindi non so dirti se il sistema funziona o se la guida e corretta, morale della favola: UTILIZZALA A TUO RISCHIO E PERICOLO IO NON MI ASSUMO NESSUNA RESPONSABILITA'. Scusate per la frase scritta in grande ma voglio chiarire solo le cose.

----------

## codadilupo

 *millennio wrote:*   

> ce qualche modo per fare prima?

 

usare un programma di backup ?

 *Quote:*   

> fai conto che mi è saltato il sistema e devo ripristinarlo dal file compresso che ho masterizzato su un dvd come faccio?

 

o monti l'hd su un altro pc, e scompatti, oppure metti un livecd, chrotti e scompatti, oppure ti fai un minifloppy di boot, e scompatti...

 :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## Josuke

mmm e provare con mondo-rescue ?

----------

## codadilupo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> tar -zcvf miofile.tgz * --exclude=miofile.tgz

 

si', giusto, il maledetto --exclude... me lo dimentico sempre  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## millennio

vorse non mi avete capito...

il tar lo so usare io non ho capito come fare una volta che devo ripristinare... cosa devo bootare per ripristinare il file compresso?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *millennio wrote:*   

> il tar lo so usare io non ho capito come fare una volta che devo ripristinare... cosa devo bootare per ripristinare il file compresso?

 

Se guari la pagina precedente del post ti ho fatto una guida su come fare il backup e come ripristinarlo. A tuo rischi e pericolo sottolineo ancora

----------

## solka

Se hai un cdrom

Avvii da LiveCD, al boot passi l'opzione cdcache [o qualcosa del genere, l'opzione che copia il cd in ram], monti tutte le partizioni, smonti il cd, inserisci il cd o il dvd con il backup del tuo sistema e fai l'untar.

Poi imposti grub e riavvii.

Se hai due cdrom

Avvii da LiveCD, monti le partizioni, inserisci nell'altro cdrom il cd o il dvd con il backup del tuo sistema e fai l'untar.

Poi imposti grub e riavii.

L'aveva già scritto fedeliallalinea, tra l'altro  :Very Happy: 

----------

## millennio

grazie solka

tu mi hai capito:)

----------

## Josuke

ripeto mondo rescue...backup del pc con cd o dvd bootante

----------

## marco86

 *millennio wrote:*   

> grazie solka
> 
> tu mi hai capito:)

 

 *solka wrote:*   

> L'aveva già scritto fedeliallalinea, tra l'altro

 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *millennio wrote:*   

> grazie solka
> 
> tu mi hai capito:)

 

Scusa ma i ho scritto la stessa cosa nel mio howto.

----------

## marco86

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *millennio wrote:*   grazie solka
> 
> tu mi hai capito:) 
> 
> Scusa ma i ho scritto la stessa cosa nel mio howto.

 

eh, ma bisognava leggerlo....., e sembrava troppo lungo  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## solka

millennio, se tu leggevi l'howto di fedeli trovavi una risposta molto più dettagliata...

a dir la verità anche nell'howto iniziale che ti ho passato trovavi la risposta...

----------

## marco86

@ solka: tu che riesci a farti capire da millenio, digli di mettere il tag risolto al titolo..  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## fatez

questo è il mio scriptino che mi sono fatto in pochi minuti. 

Funziona ed è estremamente semplice:

```

date=`date +%d-%m-%Y`

locate="/mnt/Parcheggio2/[STEFANO]/[BACK-UP]"

mkdir "$locate/$date" && \

cd / && \

tar -cvzpf "$locate/$date/bin.tar.gz" /bin/ && \

mount /boot && \

tar -cvzpf "$locate/$date/boot.tar.gz" /boot/ && \

umount /boot && \

tar -cvzpf "$locate/$date/chroot.tar.gz" /chroot/ && \

tar -cvzpf "$locate/$date/etc.tar.gz" /etc/ && \

tar -cvzpf "$locate/$date/home.tar.gz" /home/ && \

tar -cvzpf "$locate/$date/lib.tar.gz" /lib/ && \

tar -cvzpf "$locate/$date/opt.tar.gz" /opt/ && \

tar -cvzpf "$locate/$date/root.tar.gz" /root/ && \

tar -cvzpf "$locate/$date/sbin.tar.gz" /sbin/ && \

tar -cvzpf "$locate/$date/service.tar.gz" /service/ && \

tar -cvzpf "$locate/$date/tmp.tar.gz" /tmp/ && \

tar -cvzpf "$locate/$date/usr.tar.gz" /usr/ && \

tar -cvzpf "$locate/$date/var.tar.gz" /var/ && \

tar -cvzpf "$locate/$date/dev.tar.gz" /dev/ && \

cd "$locate/" && \

tar -cvzpf "$date".tar.gz "$date" && \

chmod 777 "$locate/$date".tar.gz && \

rm -rf "$locate/$date"

```

da notare che il 

locate="/mnt/Parcheggio2/[STEFANO]/[BACK-UP]"

andarà cambiato eh  :Smile: 

Lo so .. lo so è una monata di script.. ma ripeto.. potrebbe servervire a qualcuno alle prime armi!

----------

## randomaze

 *fatez wrote:*   

> Lo so .. lo so è una monata di script.. ma ripeto.. potrebbe servervire a qualcuno alle prime armi!

 

In realtà non é una monata... perché con un paio di commenti permette di selezionare agevolmente le dir di cui fare il backup senza perdere troppo la testa! 

Un consiglio: rinomina quella variabile $locate in qualcos'altro... usare variabili con lo stesso nome di comandi va a discapito della leggibilità  :Wink: 

----------

## marco86

è vero, non è malvagio! commentalo un pò di più! posso chiedere una cosa da vero n00b?

per fare unp script, come faccio?

mi creo un file con quale estensione? sarebbero come i vecchi *.bat di dos vero?

c'entra qualcosa il comando 

```
touch nomescript
```

? mi serve per creare il file? non mi ricordo più, non è che conoscete un buon HOW-TO in italiando con un po di spiegazioni su come fare scipt, su come passargli i parametri ($1....)e cose del genere?

grazie, e scusate la mai ignoranza totale  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## fatez

ok :

allora, per prima cosa apri un text editor tipo nano:

nano Back-up

e ci pasti dentro questo :

```

date=`date +%d-%m-%Y` 

locate="/mnt/Parcheggio2/[STEFANO]/[BACK-UP]" 

mkdir "$locate/$date" && \ 

cd / && \ 

tar -cvzpf "$locate/$date/bin.tar.gz" /bin/ && \ 

mount /boot && \ 

tar -cvzpf "$locate/$date/boot.tar.gz" /boot/ && \ 

umount /boot && \ 

tar -cvzpf "$locate/$date/chroot.tar.gz" /chroot/ && \ 

tar -cvzpf "$locate/$date/etc.tar.gz" /etc/ && \ 

tar -cvzpf "$locate/$date/home.tar.gz" /home/ && \ 

tar -cvzpf "$locate/$date/lib.tar.gz" /lib/ && \ 

tar -cvzpf "$locate/$date/opt.tar.gz" /opt/ && \ 

tar -cvzpf "$locate/$date/root.tar.gz" /root/ && \ 

tar -cvzpf "$locate/$date/sbin.tar.gz" /sbin/ && \ 

tar -cvzpf "$locate/$date/service.tar.gz" /service/ && \ 

tar -cvzpf "$locate/$date/tmp.tar.gz" /tmp/ && \ 

tar -cvzpf "$locate/$date/usr.tar.gz" /usr/ && \ 

tar -cvzpf "$locate/$date/var.tar.gz" /var/ && \ 

tar -cvzpf "$locate/$date/dev.tar.gz" /dev/ && \ 

cd "$locate/" && \ 

tar -cvzpf "$date".tar.gz "$date" && \ 

chmod 777 "$locate/$date".tar.gz && \ 

rm -rf "$locate/$date" 

```

poi fai un bel chmod 700 ./Back-up e lo esegui.

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

[campanilismo mode on]

Seminario sul backup a webbit2004

[campanilismo mode off]

----------

## Cazzantonio

Mi dispiace ritirare su questo post ormai esausto ma volevo sapere se quando metto --exclude =/proc , /sys, /tmp le directory suddette vengono ricreate automaticamente al primo utilizzo...

Per esempio se cancello tutta la / e ricopio sopra il mio backup le directory /proc , /sys, /tmp vengono ricreate da i programmi che le usano o devo farlo io? E se si come? Ci copio sopra uno stage della gentoo?

Nel caso sia tranquillo eliminare quelle dir eventualmente quali sono altre directory che posso tralasciare tranquillamente perchè si ricreano da sole e/o in modo automatico?

----------

## codadilupo

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Nel caso sia tranquillo eliminare quelle dir eventualmente quali sono altre directory che posso tralasciare tranquillamente perchè si ricreano da sole e/o in modo automatico?

 

/sys la devi creare tu, esattamente come /proc : d'altr'onde, durante l'installazione l'hai fatto, no ?  :Wink:  per /tmp ..beh... idem !

Coda

----------

## tuxer

comunque consiglio (una volta testato per benino lo script) di togliere la verbosità, da micro-test che ho fatto ho visto che ci mette moooolto di più con -v!

----------

